# trolling motor



## brianlt21 (Oct 5, 2008)

I know this is a stupid question but what is the smallest # thrust for my boat I currently have a 33# transom mount and it moves it very well so I looked on motor guides website and the recommends 30-55# thrust but I can't spend a fortune on a bow mount trolling motor but would like to purchase one what do you guys think? Oh my boat is 14' alum Mirrocraft deep fisherman with a 9.9 Johnson. lucky to weigh 300lbs.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 5, 2008)

i would go with the biggest you can afford if you don't you will regret it later on.ihave a 55 lb thrust on a 17 foot bass tracker pushes mine good but you will hear a bunch of different replies on size of trolling motor you cant go wrong with Moore thrust


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 5, 2008)

Brianlt21, buy yourself the largest thrust transom mount T/M you can afford with a long shaft and turn the head around and then get you a bracket like this one to mount the T/M it to the bracket.


----------



## Mac (Oct 7, 2008)

Opinion......I think a 40 lb thrust would do you very well. Just make sure, as already posted, you can turn the head around on the shaft. Some, such as certain Minn Kota motors, have the head attached to the shaft with a single nut and bolt.....easy to remove and swing the head 180 degrees and re-attach.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with BassNBob, you can turn the head around and mount it on the bow.


----------



## brianlt21 (Oct 14, 2008)

turning the head around and mounting it to the bow does that make it alot easier to control the boat and fish? also has anyone ever i think they call them big foot it is a switch to turn the motor on and off with your foot mounts to a foot operated and hand operated trolling motor?


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 15, 2008)

brianlt, here is what I've have done with my hot foot. I have put a 1/4" steel plate on the bottom so it doesn't slide around while running. Using the hot foot makes it easier to fish with a momentary switch. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 15, 2008)

That's a neat set up. =D>


----------



## michaelbabb (Nov 16, 2008)

Go big or go home Save up and buy a good one . I have a minn kota 101 3x... I sometimes wish i had more =P~


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 24, 2008)

If you bass fish, I would advise saving up for a foot control. Couple that with a sunk in petal, and you are good to go. Used to think it wasn't worth the expense, but it is worth every bit and them some.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 5, 2008)

I"ve got my big foot mounted to the front deck on my jon.. I mounted it too close to the front, so I can't use my foot to turn it on, but I just reach down and use my hand, then turn it off with my foot - best investment made yet.

As far as trolling motors, I would go ahead and get the foot controlled. If you can't afford it now, wait and save up the money. BUT - if you do buy the hand controlled, you can always reverse it to use in the front, then when time comes for a foot controlled motor, take your transom mount, turn it back the right way then put it back on the transom with your other trolling motor and another hot foot. 

I plan on adding another transom motor in the future


----------

